# Dumbest games you've ever played?



## erikaeliseh (Jun 15, 2015)

what is the dumbest game you have ever played?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2015)

Probably Lovely Planet. I usually don't min those indie game ideas but that one is so buggy and trying to be different...and making it annoying enough with the controls. Unless you want Steam cards, don't get it.


----------



## WonderK (Jun 15, 2015)

Katamari Damacy. Stupid, but a lot of fun.


----------



## Pharaoh (Jun 15, 2015)

Seconded Katamari, but it's dumb in the greatest way. Otherwise my vote goes completely to Sticker Star. Or any of the KH spin-off games.


----------



## Danoa (Jun 15, 2015)

If we're including internet games too then the PETA parody games, especially the Pok?mon ones. They talk about non violence towards animals and yet the games themselves hold more violence than the actual games. One of them cut Miltank's horns off. Like wtf that never happens in Pok?mon. I mean sure there are the Slowpoke tails, but I always thought of Slowpoke as being like a lizard(even though it looks kinda like a hippo with a long tail to me) and able to regrow its tail. Not to mention browsing the games they seem to have something against Nintendo. Also, pok?mon are not real and of the dogs, cats, horses, and fish that I've owned not once have I beat any of them because of pok?mon or wanted to stuff them inside a tiny ball.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

Danoa said:


> If we're including internet games too then the PETA parody games, especially the Pok?mon ones. They talk about non violence towards animals and yet the games themselves hold more violence than the actual games. One of them cut Miltank's horns off. Like wtf that never happens in Pok?mon. I mean sure there are the Slowpoke tails, but I always thought of Slowpoke as being like a lizard(even though it looks kinda like a hippo with a long tail to me) and able to regrow its tail. Not to mention browsing the games they seem to have something against Nintendo. Also, pok?mon are not real and of the dogs, cats, horses, and fish that I've owned not once have I beat any of them because of pok?mon or wanted to stuff them inside a tiny ball.



oh god those games.. i remember the one where you could play as pamela anderson


----------



## Rasha (Jun 16, 2015)

dumb in a good way: tales of the drunken paladin, five nights at ****boy's
dumb in lame: Fable on the Xbox, or was it Fable 2? was a waste of time....
dumb in ridiculous: Final Fantasy X-2


----------



## Orchard (Jun 16, 2015)

Never personally played them, but if you look up "weird flash games" or similar on youtube you'll find others playing them. A lot of it is Frozen rip-offs, where you need to clean Elsa's teeth or help her give birth or give her spinal/brain surgery (no, I am not making this up.) The best part is the horrible grammar and spelling, which makes them even dumber.

The dumbest game I've ever personally played was... I forget what it's called, but it was dumb in a good way. Its for Wii and you basically build towers and then destroy them. There were weird beaver things that danced on the castles you had to destroy.

Also dumb, but this time in a bad way, is Harvest Moon for 3DS. In Harvest Moon games (most of you have probably played or heard of them) you are a farmer but you often go into town, or the woods or mine. In the 3DS one, you can't leave your farm. Ever. You see others come and go, but there's an invisible wall. You can never leave. It's terrible, it makes you feel like you're a slave!


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 17, 2015)

The dumbest games I have ever played was Paper Mario: Sticker Star, The Sims 2 (DS version) and Harvest Moon: Tale of Two Towns.


----------



## Orchard (Jun 17, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> The dumbest games I have ever played was Paper Mario: Sticker Star, The Sims 2 (DS version) and Harvest Moon: Tale of Two Towns.



I know a guy who got PM: Sticker Star as a gift. He played it for an hour and then took it to a GameStop and traded it in for something better LOL.


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 17, 2015)

PMSS is a huge drawback compared to Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door and Super Paper Mario Wii.


----------



## Prabha (Jun 17, 2015)

hatoful boyfriend


wtf like why


----------



## Pheenic (Jun 18, 2015)

Chicken Shoot.


----------



## Ramza (Jun 18, 2015)

Musashi on the PS2
that game was just ass


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 18, 2015)

One time my grandpa who has Alzheimer's stayed over at our house for a month and my mom wanted to entertain him somehow so she came home with "The Price is Right" for Wii. After my grandpa saw the cover of the game he was like "I wouldn't have paid even a nickel for that" and he was completely right. The game was was so bad LOL


----------



## radical6 (Jun 19, 2015)

league of legends made me die


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 19, 2015)

Vin Diesel's Wheelman. The game where cars can move sideways and Vin Diesel can jump 100m from car to car, but can't jump when standing on the ground. 



Prabha said:


> hatoful boyfriend
> 
> 
> wtf like why


ITS STUPID BUT ITS SO GOOOOOOOOOD...


----------



## Panazel Maria (Jun 20, 2015)

Hmm. Hmm....HMMMMMMM.....Yeah, I need to think this one out. Lessee...

The Good
Half Minute Hero (and the Second Coming): Dumb in the sense that the so-called RPG aspect of this game is barely present at all. Great game if you like a mix of speed, time trials, and silly characters (I love this series' Time Goddess. Reminds me of me, except greedy).
DOMO (Dream of Mirror Online): Ooooold MMO, but I played it this year (it came back thanks to SubaGames). So grindy and WoW-like that I probably couldn't stand it, but for how grindy and dated it is, it's still a good game.
Craz'd/2: I didn't exactly play this; I watched Raocow play through them. Rainbow-iris flavored yogurtpops these games are in a nutshell. If you haven't seen these two games before, at LEAST look up the first. It's so nonsequitur I love it.

The Bad
GetAmped 2. I've mentioned before how infuriating this game is to me. Freaking ripoff of a...*Suddenly calms down* Never mind.
Bakugan: Defenders of the Core: It's not a good game, although I didn't mind playing through it at all. The reason I'm calling it dumb is because for "some reason," the main characters lose the ability to "brawl" or throw their Bakugan as a plot point so that only the player can use the Bakugan. WHAT. This is NEVER explained and makes absolutely no sense (after all, the Bakugan can summon themselves I believe). I mean, they didn't suddenly lose all their arm strength required to throw a plastic (?) ball, did they? Oh well, if it means I get to use Ingram (who is hilariously fun to use btw), so be it!


----------



## Quagsire. (Jun 23, 2015)

Mario party 9.
It's not exactly dumb, just my friend is obsessed with it and every time she comes round my house I have to play it with her. It just takes thirty-million years. OWO


----------



## Sumable (Jul 7, 2015)

Dumb in a good way: TF2. I can sum it up in one picture. 


Dumb in a bad way: Octodad (original and the 'dadliest catch' version) was weird and controlled like your keyboard and mouse were both potatoes. I know that those are the main aspects of the game, but just because it was supposed to be like that doesn't make it any more fun.


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 9, 2015)

... Candy Crush... And I regret even downloading the thing. /=


----------



## Brobasaur (Jul 9, 2015)

I actually played the notoriously bad Quest 64/


----------



## Bjork (Jul 9, 2015)

game party 3


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 9, 2015)

QWOP. If you even call it a game. Eh.


----------



## esper_wings (Jul 13, 2015)

Pretty much any Sonic video game besides he original Sonic the Headgehog on Sega and Sonic Adventure 1&2. And pretty much 90% of the Dreamcast catalogue.


----------



## okaimii (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm usually a big fan of Sims games but Sims 2 Pets for the DS was really, really bad.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Jul 14, 2015)

The dumbest game I ever played was probably a gba game that was about the Powerpuff Girls. I don't remember what it was called at the moment. :/


----------



## piichinu (Jul 14, 2015)

that one game most people had on their macs so so so many years ago
paradise paintball or something


----------



## Airwriter (Jul 14, 2015)

Destiny by far.


----------



## FireWire (Jul 14, 2015)

007 Legends


----------



## GoldWatson (Jul 15, 2015)

Super Noah's Ark 3D (Hacked Game for SNES)  It was a clone of Wolfenstein 3D that had different graphics and there was no point.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2015)

Super Mario Bros !

It was some weirdo hack I have/had on a cartridge it was literally impossible and just made for the lulz obviously.


----------



## Sealy (Jul 17, 2015)

deumbest game i ever played would be ..... club penguin.


----------



## Albuns (Jul 24, 2015)

For me, one of the dumbest games I've ever played would have to be... Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde. The bull**** levels were just too high. xD


----------



## allstar689 (Jul 29, 2015)

Sonic the Hedgehog (2006). If you've used the internet, you should already know how bad this game is. 
I remember going to Blockbuster years ago and renting the Xbox 360 version and liking it (I was young). My father later bought the PS3 version from a yard sale a few years later for $13 and we've had it ever since.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 3, 2015)

Most creepypasta games like sonic.exe. I have yet to find one person who thinks those games are well made and great.


----------



## chiheerios (Aug 3, 2015)

Zoo Race, but it was so dumb and ridiculous, it was downright hilarious


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Aug 5, 2015)

*cough* A few years back I played a Barbie game for $30......I REGRET EVERYTHINGGGGG


----------



## The221Believer (Aug 5, 2015)

The Golden Compass for DS. It was so bad...but also I somehow really enjoyed the alethiometer and Pan puzzles. It was very weird to enjoy a terrible licence game.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 6, 2015)

This for sure:


----------



## zeldafromhyrule (Aug 7, 2015)

Five Nights at Freddies. Or Horse Simulator. Best ever is hatoful boyfriend


----------



## kayleee (Aug 8, 2015)

Probably octodad


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 9, 2015)

Tomodachi Life and Harvest Moon: The Lost Valley.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 11, 2015)

Sumable said:


> Dumb in a good way: TF2. I can sum it up in one picture. View attachment 132230



AW YISS


----------



## Enny156 (Aug 11, 2015)

We love katamari because it's so random and wierd. I still love it though <3

Something that was completely a waste of time and money? The Sims 4. Biggest disappointment ever.


----------



## v0x (Aug 11, 2015)

Any game made by Cartoon Network, on any console / handheld.




Ever.


----------



## ams (Aug 11, 2015)

I've played way too much HuniePop.


----------



## ibelleS (Aug 14, 2015)

Guru Guru Nagetto, a Japan exclusive DS game
The only way I can think to describe it is "shot put, on an obstacle course, with a rabbit-y creature instead of a ball". It makes no sense and it's great


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 14, 2015)

I used to be obsessed with horses and I wanted to buy anything that had anything to do with horses. Needless to say, I bought a lot of horse games. Some were okay and quite enjoyable (eg. riding a horse and completing quests) and some were just downright horrible (eg. Tetris with a picture of a horse in the background or a game dedicated to washing horses with a water hose)


----------



## MayorFaith (Aug 15, 2015)

I was really fond of the Trauma Center series when I was in middle school so I bought every hospital/doctor simulator I could get my hands on. I bought one from the Imagine series and I was so disappointed in it at the time. ;w; Now that I think of it, I'm not sure what I expected. Oh well. :3


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 15, 2015)

Tomodatchi Life, and Candy Crush (it's pre-installed on Google tablets)


----------



## monokumafan999 (Aug 16, 2015)

Dumb in a good way: Tomodachi Life. My friends and I always have to laugh when we see this game on my 3DS menu.
South Park SoT: I like it how this game finally looks like it could be a South Park episode and retained the humour the series is known for.

Dumb in a bad way: Super Monkey Ball Banana Blitz. I hate this game. They had to add boss battles where you would fall off all the time, I hated the controls and they had to add jumping. And what I think is the worst part: My sister who suffers from severe autism. We have to help her with games all the time but most of the times, my older sister and I don't feel like helping (Well, my older sister used to help our sister alot, but then she got asked too much and got tired of it) and if we don't help her, she's going to moan at our parents and then our parents moan back at us. Sometimes, my younger sister's so frustrated she would even throw the controller at us or cause scratches on the device we're working with at the time.


----------



## Azza (Aug 17, 2015)

Probably five nights at freddies. I played it once, got the living daylights cared out of me and then realised that I hated it and it was a stupid game -.-


----------



## Caius (Aug 17, 2015)

Bullet Witch, which is sad because it was from a company I usually enjoy games from.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2015)

ThatRandomMayor said:


> Candy Crush (it's pre-installed on Google tablets)



...really.

also some stupid platformer on steam i bought way back. had some bunny in it. p much non-playable without a controller and you can tell it was made for consoles and/or really bored people cause it was basically a rayman clone


----------



## Coste (Aug 18, 2015)

Tomodachi LIFE


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2015)

Hell Yeah! was the name lol. really bad platformer stuff


----------



## strawbewwy (Aug 23, 2015)

has to be tomodachi life.. not a big fan of the game!


----------



## jiny (Aug 25, 2015)

Azza said:


> Probably five nights at freddies. I played it once, got the living daylights cared out of me and then realised that I hated it and it was a stupid game -.-


yeah, I agree with what you said. it is kind of overrated imo


----------



## Rasha (Aug 25, 2015)

I remember playing a flash game about being trapped in a room and you have to find your way out. it was fun and all but ended with a stupid "surprise! this was a prank and we were actually planning a party! hooray!!!" or something like that.....yeah


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 25, 2015)

Cooking Mama Wii

Most of it comprised of jiggling the wii remote up and down really fast. It's pretty ridiculous, but fun, when you play with other people.


----------



## Neechan (Aug 26, 2015)

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> The dumbest game I ever played was probably a gba game that was about the Powerpuff Girls. I don't remember what it was called at the moment. :/



2 powerpuff girl games for the GBA was "Him and seek" and "Mojo Jojo A-Go-Go"

Honestly, Tomodachi Life is a nice game, yeah, no quest or anything, but its a nice sit down game to play for a few minutes, nothing like ACNL (its still fun, don't get me wrong)


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 28, 2015)

MapleStory private servers and Maple in general xD


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 28, 2015)

Goat Simulator for sure... But it's still one of my favorites.

*ALSO HAS ANYONE MENTIONED THE ENTITY KNOWN AS SONIC AND THE SECRET RINGS?*
Because that game was trash.


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 28, 2015)

Any flash-game

Looking back... they all suck


----------



## Corrie (Aug 29, 2015)

Katamari is pretty wtf. XD But in a good way!


----------



## freakoid (Aug 30, 2015)

Squeeballs Party. 

It's exactly what it sounds like.


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Sep 3, 2015)

Mount Your Friends

My cousin made me buy it and I still haven't forgiven her.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 9, 2015)

dad and me. used to play it when i was younger but it was kinda fun i guess. u just beat kids up lol


----------



## illunie (Sep 11, 2015)

Bad Rats.
I mean, I should've known it was bad.
It was in the title!


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2015)

Goat Simulator. Octodad.

Stupid- but hilarious!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 11, 2015)

I said, I had an awfully good time playing The Legendary Starfy.

It'll always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Tao (Sep 12, 2015)

Dumb in a good way: Lollipop Chainsaw. 
That game was just undeniably stupid, yet it's one of my favorites. I picked it up as part of a 3 for 2 thinking "I can't find something I actually want, I'll just get this to see how bad it is 'since it's free'", and it's the only one of those 3 games I still own.


Dumb as in ****: Final Fantasy XIII.
I could try and justify this but it would essentially be me pointing to it and saying "look at it!", because looking good is pretty much all it does right.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Sep 12, 2015)

Tao said:


> Dumb as in ****: Final Fantasy XIII.
> I could try and justify this but it would essentially be me pointing to it and saying "look at it!", because looking good is pretty much all it does right.



To be fair, the battle system wasn't that bad. What killed the game for me was how the story tried to be insanely complicated with unlikable characters, and the linearity killed it badly for me.

What would have made the game literally 4x better, would have been giving players a map similar to the end game's (where they literally dropped you into the wild and let you run around and do anything)


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 18, 2015)

Cookie Clicker for PC..... literally the stupidest video game on the face of the planet Earth


----------



## Sansa (Sep 24, 2015)

I've played a bunch of dumb games, but the one that sticks out in recent history was the 3DS version of Puzzle and Dragons.  Now, I LOVE the phone game and have willingly sunk more money into that game than I care to admit, but at least the phone version is wickedly fun, addictive, and actually really really challenging at times!   

I was super excited for the Nintendo release because of how much I love the phone game, but in the end I was horribly disappointed.  It was like a really weak ripoff of Pokemon, and...boring.  Yea, I'll stick with the phone version.


----------



## Tao (Sep 24, 2015)

Kingdom Hearts: Re-Chain of Memories is dumb, in a *bad* way.

I don't know how different the plot is between the PS3 remake and the original GBA version (since I never had it), and I can't imagine it being that different. I imagine the script is at least different in the PS3 remake since it feels like all the dialogue is written to justify recycling Kingdom Hearts 1 assets into a shoddy spin-off piece of trash that's sadly necessary to the continuity of the series.

The dialogue is awful, which is a huge complaint since it's story driven mostly around dialogue. The stupid plot at least got rid of the need to have introductions to characters you've already met in the first game and not have to bother wasting time with that...Except, they instead decide to waste much more time talking about how they don't have to waste time introducing themselves and how weird it is that they already know each other. I would rather they just introduce themselves again, it would be entirely less time consuming and frustrating.

Plus, the very start of the game a guy just comes out and blatantly tells Sora that everything in this castle is a figment of Sora's memories. Apparently Sora has had a serious head injury within the few hours between the events of KH1 and CoM, because he's still wasting tons of my time by having redundant conversations with everybody as to why certain 'weird' things are happening, when a guy told him why literally 5 minutes into the game why it's happening! *punches wall*

And that card combat thing is just dumb. It may have worked on GBA, I dunno, but here it just feels tedious and unnecessary. I don't even care that it's different from regular KH, it's a spin-off, I expect experimentation in Square's spin-off titles at this point. It's just not fun.



I've never gotten more than 1/4 of the way through this thing without getting sick of it. I'm trying again (for like the 3rd time) and an hour in, I've already had to take a break because it was melting my brain with its dumbing dumbness.


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 24, 2015)

Imagine: Movie Star :|


----------



## JellyDitto (Sep 24, 2015)

Ryu said:


> Cookie Clicker for PC..... literally the stupidest video game on the face of the planet Earth



excuse me, cookie clicker is amazing.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 26, 2015)

Bjork said:


> game party 3


Why did I get this game when I was 12. >_<



okaimii said:


> I'm usually a big fan of Sims games but Sims 2 Pets for the DS was really, really bad.


I agree. It really should have been named Vet Simulator, not The Sims 2 Pets. The Wii version of The Sims 3 is a lot worse, though, because of bugs (There's one where you can't place ANY objects on your lot because of some stupid fire thing), not being able to make your own houses, the whole 50 day thing, the lag... It's easily the worst game I have ever played.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 26, 2015)

erikaeliseh said:


> what is the dumbest game you have ever played?



Five Nights at Freddy's 4


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)

yes cookie clicker and clicker heroes are good so ya


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Sep 27, 2015)

League of Legends


----------



## Jill (Sep 29, 2015)

Goat Simulator and Octodad: Dadliest catch.

(did you know that Goat Simulator has like an MMO in it now?)


----------



## Bubblepower (Sep 30, 2015)

harvest moon, didnt understand anything at all...


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 30, 2015)

some weird wii game where you had to pull stuff around or something?? idk its name but it was not very fun and like..... i don't think it even had a point????


----------



## Cyan Flare (Oct 18, 2015)

QWOP. Very stupid and dumb, but strangely fun. I would say the controls are horrible, but that's the whole idea... The furthest I ever run on that game was about ten meters. I'm such a champ.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2015)

qwop is awesome haha. but yeah it's silly in an awesome way xD

dumb in a bad way: fate/extra. i regret wasting on that so much ugh. it's like a bad shin megami tensei/persona game and the port to vita is so bad..


----------



## Kaitrock (Oct 23, 2015)

Hmmm probably supersecret. The original game was fantastic then they a Jumpstart reboot that ruined it. Now its a hot mess. Not recommended


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 24, 2015)

Smart Boy's Winter Wonderland for the DS... Yeah, my stepbrother gave it to me and I looked at it... I played it for like 3 minutes before throwing it out my window.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Nov 4, 2015)

Goat Simulator x3 what even is the purpose behind it.__.


----------



## Princess (Nov 4, 2015)

animal crossing


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 28, 2016)

Danoa said:


> If we're including internet games too then the PETA parody games, especially the Pok?mon ones. They talk about non violence towards animals and yet the games themselves hold more violence than the actual games. One of them cut Miltank's horns off. Like wtf that never happens in Pok?mon. I mean sure there are the Slowpoke tails, but I always thought of Slowpoke as being like a lizard(even though it looks kinda like a hippo with a long tail to me) and able to regrow its tail. Not to mention browsing the games they seem to have something against Nintendo. Also, pok?mon are not real and of the dogs, cats, horses, and fish that I've owned not once have I beat any of them because of pok?mon or wanted to stuff them inside a tiny ball.



dear god that sounds disgusting... i never want to play one o.o and that ladies and gentlemen is why ASPCA is better... (even though the tearjerking ads rip the **** out of your heart)


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 29, 2016)

Basically any flash game having to do with helping a popular fictional female character give birth.


----------



## teshima (Jan 29, 2016)

undertale. trash, trash, also did i mention trash hidden behind a mask of subjectual audience baiting and queerbaiting


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 30, 2016)

Danoa said:


> If we're including internet games too then the PETA parody games, especially the Pok?mon ones. They talk about non violence towards animals and yet the games themselves hold more violence than the actual games. One of them cut Miltank's horns off. Like wtf that never happens in Pok?mon. I mean sure there are the Slowpoke tails, but I always thought of Slowpoke as being like a lizard(even though it looks kinda like a hippo with a long tail to me) and able to regrow its tail. Not to mention browsing the games they seem to have something against Nintendo. Also, pok?mon are not real and of the dogs, cats, horses, and fish that I've owned not once have I beat any of them because of pok?mon or wanted to stuff them inside a tiny ball.



Oh lmao, I played one of those dumb games; I think it was the B/W version. I couldn't even bare to finish the game because it was so bloody and cruel, like I'm pretty sure Pokemon would never show such a message to its audience. PETA is just overthinking too much. The company was just in it for the fame, from what I recall, so more controversy leads to more players of those stupid games, which then leads to the company's infamy. They're just terrible people; way to ruin a lot of children's childhood by showing something that isn't even depicted in the real games. :|


----------



## Dae Min (Jan 30, 2016)

I don't know if apps count, but my brother installed this 'Make It Rain' app where all you do is flick your finger over a stack of virtual bills to send them flying all over the place.

I played it for a minute, and then wondered why it exists


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 30, 2016)

katronsensei said:


> ... Candy Crush... And I regret even downloading the thing. /=



amen there :I my mother is obsessed with it and its so annoying... i got punished for calling it a ****ty game... i mean it has no plot once so ever and all you do is "save the candy kingdom" like could we just eat the candy instead of just "saving it" i also hate Otis from candy crush.... MOST ANNOYING OWL EVER


----------



## Shawna (Jan 30, 2016)

Poop clicker. 

It's very addicting though!


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 30, 2016)

Nintendogs


----------



## V-drift (Apr 28, 2016)

I think the most dumbest game I can recall playing, it has to be that one cat named Bubsy. His game Bubsy 3D was weird and dumb. Hopefully, I don't touch it anytime soon unless I want to record myself failing. Haha!


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 28, 2016)

Tome of Maj'Eyal. No... just... no. It's just... painful. I'll try it a bit more, but jesus christ...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> Oh lmao, I played one of those dumb games; I think it was the B/W version. I couldn't even bare to finish the game because it was so bloody and cruel, like I'm pretty sure Pokemon would never show such a message to its audience. PETA is just overthinking too much. The company was just in it for the fame, from what I recall, so more controversy leads to more players of those stupid games, which then leads to the company's infamy. They're just terrible people; way to ruin a lot of children's childhood by showing something that isn't even depicted in the real games. :|



Don't mention that Pamela Anderson game with fried chicken or whatever it was lmao!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Apr 29, 2016)

FreakyForms on the Nintendo eShop.

it hurts to think i payed money for that


----------



## Stil (May 2, 2016)

Assassins creed for me personally was just an awful series. It is extremely popular but oh my gosh is it boring. Hit X to do every action in the game? No thank you.


----------

